# How often are you doing your water changes?



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,

I'm curious to know how often you do your water changes and what percentage? I currently do about 20% weekly. What is working well for you?

I use to test and dose weekly when the tank was very young. Now it's every other week. My dose amounts have been consistent which I guess is a good sign.

Phosphorus is still the one parameter that fluctuates wildly for me. I can't seem to keep it under control. I don't stress about it too much. As long as it's under 0.200 ppm I think it's not terrible... or is it?


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Based on a lot of reading on water changes, your tank would probably be fine with 10% weekly or 20% biweekly. Try it while monitoring your parameters and you'll know.
In my 120, I only change 20% monthly and it seems to keep things happy. I tried different schedules and this one works for me. Once in a while I do a quick water change if i stir up crap while cleaning the glass or blowing debris off rocks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

He lives!!!!!! Nice to see you around again dude!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Still here !!
Isn't it close to barbecue season again?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

10% every 10-12 days for me.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I forget when i did my last water change  but a skimmer, and dsb let me get away with it  i also dont currently have sps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Every Sunday, 10-20%.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

every 7-10 days 5g water change on a 25g system  I find being consistent is the most important thing whether its weekly or biweekly 5,10,20% etc.....But those are just my opinions


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

2 gallons a day every 9.5 minutes or so, 150 times a day. Guess JT and I at the opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am doing two smaller water changes twice a week. Total of 10 percent a week


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-

1 gallon a day on a 65. About 40% per month.

-


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, I just did my first intentional water change today in about 6 months. I only did a water change because I can't get red acros to look good (always redy brown) so I am trying some thing new.


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

Once a month I change 15g on a 90g system.

mostly LPS tank.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I do 10percent water change weekly, I find its better this way if you have fish with corals since we feed the fish daily.


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

What's a water change? ;-)


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

About 120 gallons in the system, we change 12-15 gallons on sundays


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

20 gallons biweekly 40 a month


----------

